# Stanadyne Diesel Fuel Additive



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

This is about the best prices I have been able to find on Stanadyne. Until recently Stanadyne made John Deere's fuel additive. 

SPECIAL ON PERFORMANCE FORMULA CONDITIONER


----------

